# Amazing story of a brave two legged doggy....



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Click here: Brave doggy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow! Now I need a tissue.......great story!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome dog and owners.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a friend with a 2 legged chi. He's about 12 months old now. Shadow doesn't have any prosthetics; he just bounces around on his chest. He's a great little doggie but it would be nice if he could run like all his friends. I sent her the link for this; maybe she can either get ideas or track these people down & work with them to help Shadow. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

what an awesome story. Thanks


----------

